# Atlas power cross feed



## tplankar (Feb 14, 2014)

I have three pictures of the power cross feed gear driven by the lead screw.  As you can see there is no way to retain the key in the keyway.  It has to travel along with the gear in the keyway in the lead screw.  How do I keep it from coming out of the keyway in the gear? There are no parts missing from either end of the gear as pictured in the the original (1948) Atlas manual.   Friction fit?  JB weld?


----------



## davidh (Feb 14, 2014)

can you post a picture of the parts break down ?    its gotta be a interesting problem.  did it work before the parts were removed?  is this a new to you machine ?  more details required. . .


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 14, 2014)

Some one has attemped to repair that gear. It should of had a male key cast in.Thay do wear out and some people cut the keyway and pin or glue a key in. JB weld would be my choice. You will have to clean it up with a file after it set's up. Here is a pic the gear on the right is original the one on the left has been repaired


----------



## tplankar (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.  I will do a friction fit and machine it lightly to add a little JB.


Tom


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Tom, when I had that problem and waiting for a new gear to turn up, I made a T shaped key broached a keyway, drilled a hole and glued it in.

looks a bit messy but I didn't fancy it coming loose and spoiling my leadscrew...












Bernard


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Bernard

  I was looking for your post to show a better fix.


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 15, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> Thanks Bernard
> 
> I was looking for your post to show a better fix.



So was I ! It seems to have disappeared along with the pictures from my uploads folder, had to upload them again, very strange...

Bernard


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 15, 2014)

Bernard,

When did you make the post?  And when and where did you upload the photos?

Robert D.


----------



## toolman (Feb 15, 2014)

Hmm, mine has a key with slight protrusions on each end that basically hooks over both ends of the gear. I'll try to post pics when I go in tomorrow.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 16, 2014)

toolman,

Yes, that's another viable way to repair a gear with a sheared off key.  Although I think that I would still smear a little JB Weld on it.

Robert D


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 16, 2014)

wa5cab said:


> Bernard,
> 
> When did you make the post?  And when and where did you upload the photos?
> 
> Robert D.



Just remembered, it must have been before that time when something went wrong with the forum and some posts couldn't be restored, so not a problem that needs fixing, thanks.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 16, 2014)

OK.  That's what I was thinking.  If I recall correctly, there were a couple of incidents not too far apart in time, where the site had to be restored from backup.

Robert D.


----------

